# 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?



## Tooooooooooooooooor (3. Juli 2018)

*1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Hi :o

gibt es so ein Wlan Kabel mit zwei "Köpfen"?  Da ich damit gerne zwei Geräte/Pcs verbinden möchten ... passt gerade nicht anders.


----------



## Scubaman (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Wlan Kabel gibt es im Baumarkt direkt neben den Eimern mit der Druckluft...


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Verstehe die Situation nicht ganz.

1. Die beiden PCs miteinander verbinden: Crossoverkabel nehmen

2. Die beiden PCs an ein Netzwerk anschließen und nur ein Kabel verwenden:

2.1 Man könnte zwar wohl ein Kabel mit Y-Anschluss an einer Seite nehmen, dafür müsste man aber immer einen Rechner abschalten. Gibt es aber glaube ich nicht.
2.2 Es gibt Y-Lan Kabel, die zwei 100mbit Leitungen auf ein Lan-Kabel legen, die müssen aber am Ende auch wieder getrennt werden.

3. Normalen Switch kaufen und damit das Netz erweitern.

Edit:

4. WLAN (ohne Kabel :p)


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Für Lokal ein Crossover Kabel nehmen- Nachteil du hast kein Internet

Ansonsten nen kleinen Switch verwenden, ein LAN Kabel selber kannst du nicht splitten.

Was du jetzt schlussendlich mit WLAN Kabel meinst


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Das einfachste wäre ein Switch.


----------



## D0pefish (3. Juli 2018)

*Ein Herz für Noobs!*

Ich würde das Kabel einfach weglassen. 
Wetten dein DSL-WLAN-Router hat mehrere RJ45-Ethernet- alias LAN-Buchsen. Bei Ebay gibt's CAT-6-*Patch-Kabel* heute für 1€ in den WOW-Angeboten. Leider zu spät... jetzt für knapp unter 3€ CAT-7... zBsp: Link
Nochmal falls es beim TO noch nicht ganz angekommen ist weil anscheindend b**d wie ein gewöhnlicher Hauptschulschwänzer, der jetzt in der Fußballnationalmannschaft Fußballwetten ausmurmelt: Es gibt keine W-LAN-Kabel (wireless lokal area network) WAN =/= W-LAN. WAN (wide area network). Kann man schon mal verwechseln, wenn man neu ist. Kein Ding.


----------



## Tooooooooooooooooor (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

ich möchte nicht das hier
https://static.kabelscheune.de/fc2/cat5e-patchkabel-rj45-lan-kabel-sf-utp-grau_fcthc.jpg

sondern sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




okay statt zwei köpfe hätte ich wohl drei sagen müssen ... aber ich dachte, dass das kläre wäre ... 

ich möchte zwei PCs  per kabel mit dem internet verbinden


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

wir haben dich verstanden


Aber das geht nicht

Jeder PC benötigt eine Verbindung, D.h 

PC1+Kabel   ----------- PC2+Kabel
              I                                          I
              I                                          I
----------------Switch--------------------         
                                    I
                                    I
-----------------Router-------------------         



Oder du lässt den Switch weg und legst direkt zwei Kabel zum Router, Aber du brauchst pro PC ein LAN Kabel


----------



## Tooooooooooooooooor (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

gilt das jetzt nur für PCs oder eher generell?

wäre Fernseher + PC (kabel mit drei köpfen) damit möglich?


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

wenn alles unabhängig voneinander angeschaltet ist kommt sich nichts in die quere


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Ich glaube sowas suchst du, beachte aber das damit Maximal nur noch 100mbit über die Leitung geht (Pro Leitung ) du an jedem Ende der Leitung so einen Adapter brauchst, sowie zwei freie Ports am Router oder Switch.

kwmobile 2x Netzwerkkabel Splitter Anschlussverdoppler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Genau, in diesem Fall nutzt jeder Rechner nur 4 Adern, also im Prinzip immer noch eine eigene Kabelverbindung.
Durch die 4 Adern wird aber das ganze auf nur 100 M/Bit reduziert.

Du brauchst pro Rechner daher egal wie immer ein eigenes Kabel.
Das ganze muss am ende an einem Router gehen der für jedes Gerät eine IP-Adresse vergibt, bzw. wo du jedem Gerät eine IP-Adresse zuteilen kannst.

Du kannst aber auch ein zwei PCs miteinander mit einem Crosskabel verbinden, denn hierzu muss das Kabel überkreuzt sein.
Eines der Rechner kann dann mittels Patchkabel(nicht gekreuzt) an einem Modem angeschlossen werden. In so einem Fall kann dann der zweite Rechner über Software Router über den ersten Rechner das Internet mit nutzen. In diesem Fall muss aber immer der erste Rechner der mit dem Internet verbunden ist immer eingeschaltet sein damit der zweite Rechner weiterhin das Internet nutzen kann.

Sollen jedoch beide Rechner uneingeschränkt und unabhängig voneinander das Internet nutzen, dann muss ein Hardware Router her.
Vermutlich hast du nur ein Modem ohne W-Lan und möchtest beide Geräte mit dem Internet verbinden. In diesem Fall kommst du nicht dran vorbei dir ein Router mit integrietem Modem zu kaufen oder ein Router der ans Modem angeschlossen wird.

Im übrigem ist das W-Lan eine Drahtlose Verbindung und Drahtlos bedeutet... kein Kabel.
Verfügt dein Modem oder Router über W-Lan kannst du beide Rechner Drahtlos ans Internet anbinden.

Vorausgesetzt der W-Lan Empfang je nachdem wo die Rechner stehen ist noch gut.


----------



## dressler18 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Wlan Kabel gibt es im Baumarkt direkt neben den Eimern mit der Druckluft...



Lüge!! findet man zwischen den Siemens Lufthaken und den Luftbläschen für die Wasserwaagen 


Das was du suchst nenn sich Rj45 Kabelsplitter und damit das funktioniert brauchst du zwei davon an jedem Ende eines. Außerdem geht dann nur 100 Mbit und POE ist auch nicht möglich.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Wahrscheinlich sucht er solch ein Rj45 Kabelsplitter wo er der Annahme ist diesen einfach mit seinem Modem verbinden zu können und am Splitt dann beide Geräte anschliessen zu können.
Das dies nicht Funktionieren wird, wird ihm nicht bekannt sein.

Wahrscheinlich denkt er das ganze würde wie bei einer Steckdosenleiste(Strom) Funktionieren.


----------



## tobse2056 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Am besten gedulden wir uns mal,. bis er uns erklärt was er vorhat.

Lieber Toooooor.

Schreibe uns mal was du vor hast, welche Leitungen und Geräte vorhanden sind , dann finden wir mit Sicherheit eine Lösung.


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Geht schon.  brauchst aber 2 Netzwerkkarten oder eben nen Router. Switch wäre wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Geht schon.  brauchst aber 2 Netzwerkkarten oder eben nen Router. Switch wäre wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen



Welche Perlen? Der einstellige €-Betrag was ein Switch mehr kostet als eine zweite Netzwerkkarte?
Ein Router kostet normal auch mehr als ein Switch.


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Switch ergibt erst bei Netzwerken von min. 3  Clienten, einen Sinn. Der macht im Grunde das Gleiche wie eine PC Direktverbindung. Nur machts erst Sinn, ab 3 oder mehr PCs. In seinem Fall ist ein gekreuztes Netzwerkkabel bereits das Optimum. Es geht nur noch um die Frage, wie beide Rechner den gleichen Internet Gateway simultan nutzen können.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Warum sollte ein Switch erst ab drei Clients einen Sinn ergeben?
Eine weitere Netzwerkkarte kostet 10-20€
Ein kleiner Switch kostet ~20€
Bei der Lösung mit der zusätzlichen Netzwerkkarte muss der eine PC laufen das der andere PC eine Netzwerkverbindung hat.

Gekreuzte Kabel sind bei Gbit-LAN-Adaptern nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Ich hab Blödsinn erzählt. Er brauch weder das Eine noch das Andere. Einfach die 2 PC je an einem Port am Router anschliessen. Jetzt nur noch ein Netzwerknamen festlegen und wenn du dann das Netzwerk nach dem Netzwerknamen durchsuchst müsste der jeweils andere PC auftauchen. Klar lässt sich der Router auch als Switch zweckentfremden, so weit hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Einstellungen musst testen. Ich schätz für das Netzwerk musst je PC ne IP(netzwerktypische) eintragen.  Ob du noch nen Gateway fürs Inet eintragen musst, weis ich nicht sicher.  Es funktioniert aber auch ohne Switch oder Kreuz Kabel wenn der Router 2 Ports hat.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Kreuz Kabel braucht man für Router/Switch nicht.
Kenne es aus dem Jahr 2002 als ich noch kein Router hatte, da ging der Rechner von meinem Sohn über meinem ins Internet.

Das Kreuz-Kabel war früher nur fürs verbinden zwei PCs notwendig, soweit ich mich aber noch richtig erinnere nicht fürs verbinden von Router oder Modem.

Jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen das mit Gbit-Lan keines mehr benötigt wird.
Bin dann wohl nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Aber ich habe seit Jahren keine PCs mehr direkt ohne Router verbinden müssen, da ich nach 2002 immer ein Router hatte.


----------



## dressler18 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen das mit Gbit-Lan keines mehr benötigt wird.
> Bin dann wohl nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand. Aber ich habe seit Jahren keine PCs mehr direkt ohne Router verbinden müssen.
> Da ich nach 2002 immer ein Router hatte.



Das nennt sich MDIX und gibts wie du schon geschrieben bei seit GBit LAN - bei professionellen Geräten kann das ein- aus geschaltet werden oder ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Tooooooooooooooooor (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

würde das klappen?

ich verbinde den router mit einem switcher und diesen switcher dann z.B mit zwei pcs (1 pc = 1 kabel)?

oder wäre diese option auch möglich?
router ist im anderen zimmer und dieser per kabel mit dem fernseher hier verbunden .... da wo der fernseher ist kommt noch ein pc und so wollte ich zwei fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen^^

also ich suche sowas:
kwmobile 2x Netzwerkkabel Splitter Anschlussverdoppler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

aber statt zwei anschlussdoppler (richtiger begriff?) reicht mir einer aus, aber mit zwei "köpfen" / lan kabeln.

so meine ichs:
ypha2.png - directupload.net

ich habe mir das ganze dann so vorgestellt: mein lan kabel (ist mit dem router verbunden) verbinde ich mit diesem anschlussdoppler und diese zwei "köpfe" verbinde ich dann einmal mit dem fernseher und pc .. also ich möchte eine leitung für zwei geräte benutzen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Gibt es nicht. Wenn du das entsprechend Funktionstüchtig zusammenfrickeln kannst, meld das zum Patent an 

Nimm stattdessen einfach das hier D-Link GO Easy Desktop Switch, 5x RJ-45 (GO-SW-5E) und jenachdem ob ein Patchkabel am Fernseher angeschlossen ist, oder ein Datenkabel in der Dose endet 2x bzw 3x sowas hier Netzwerkkabel RJ-45 0.5m doppelt geschirmt rot [Cat6] und hör auf mit dem Nonsens mit dem Doppelkopf


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Genau, damit wird es geht.

Ins Zimmer von meinem Sohn bin ich auch per D-Lan(über Stromleitung) hin und dort geht dann ein Lan Kabel in einem TP-Link Switch (TL-SG105) und von dort aus teilt sich das ganze 1x PC, 1x Fernseher, 1x PS3, 1x PS4. Router ist per D-Lan mit dem Zimmer von meinem Sohn verbunden.


----------



## tobse2056 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*



Tooooooooooooooooor schrieb:


> würde das klappen?
> 
> ich verbinde den router mit einem switcher und diesen switcher dann z.B mit zwei pcs (1 pc = 1 kabel)?
> 
> ...



Es heisst Switch nicht Switcher.
Und es sind Stecker, keine Köpfe.   RJ45 Stecker wenn man es genau nimmt.

Wenn ich nochmal einmal Köpfe lese,dann dreh ich durch.


Die Anschlussverdoppler/Splitter kann man nehmen , brauchst aber an jedem Ende einen davon und auch 2 freie Ports am Router.
Oder du nimmst einen Switch und das Problem ist erledigt.

Wenn du eine Stromversorgung in Nähe hast , nimm einen Switch.
Wenn du keine Stromversorgung hast oder aus anderen Gründen die Netze physikalisch trennen musst, nimmt man diese Spltter


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: 1x Wlan Kabel und zwei Geräte/Pcs?*

Da auch der Fernseher Strom braucht sollte eine Steckdose vorhanden sein. Ansonsten gibt es verteilerleisten und Verlängerungskabel.


----------

